# Visitor to the Backyard



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2016)

Look who came for an early morning visit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

Beautiful and very sharp!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Beautiful and very sharp!



Taken through the kitchen window with a telephoto, then cropped, brought into Aurora HDR and Tonality CK software for processing. This little guy has been visiting us for about two weeks now. Have had one or two females on the feeder as well, but never more than one at a time. If another comes near the one feeding, it will be chased off.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweet little thing.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 16, 2016)

Speaking about the early bird. Fantastic picture Bob, really!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 16, 2016)

What is it Bob?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 16, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> What is it Bob?



This is a Ruby Throated Hummingbird, Warrigal.

Some quick facts:

[h=2]Cool Facts[/h]

The Ruby-throated Hummingbird beats its wings about 53 times a second.
The extremely short legs of the Ruby-throated Hummingbird prevent it from walking or hopping. The best it can do is shuffle along a perch. Nevertheless, it scratches its head and neck by raising its foot up and over its wing.
Scientists place hummingbirds and swifts in the same taxonomic order, the Apodiformes. The name means “without feet,” which is certainly how these birds look most of the time.
Ruby-throated Hummingbirds prefer to feed on red or orange flowers (though it's not necessary to color the sugar water you put in a hummingbird feeder). Like many birds, hummingbirds have good color vision and can see into the ultraviolet spectrum, which humans can’t see.
Ruby-throated Hummingbirds normally place their nest on a branch of a deciduous or coniferous tree; however, these birds are accustomed to human habitation and have been known to nest on loops of chain, wire, and extension cords.
Ruby-throated Hummingbirds are eastern North America’s only breeding hummingbird. But in terms of area, this species occupies the largest breeding range of any North American hummingbird.
Male Ruby-throated Hummingbirds don’t stick around long. Pairs are together long enough for courtship and mating – just a matter of days to weeks. Then he’s off on his own, and may begin migration by early August.
The oldest known Ruby-throated Hummingbird was a female, and at least 9 years, 1 month old when she was recaptured and rereleased during banding operations in West Virginia.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 16, 2016)

Lovely. We don't have hummingbirds.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 16, 2016)

Believe this is the female.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2016)

Great shots Bob!  We get a lot of humming birds flying around us when we're camping up in the mountains, they're attracted to our truck's red brake light lenses, when the sun hits just right they're right there.  We camp with the cat and the dog, so I'm always a little concerned that one may fly into our camper, but that hasn't happened yet.  There colors are awesome, but they're always way too quick for me to get any pictures.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 17, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great shots Bob!  We get a lot of humming birds flying around us when we're camping up in the mountains, they're attracted to our truck's red brake light lenses, when the sun hits just right they're right there.  We camp with the cat and the dog, so I'm always a little concerned that one may fly into our camper, but that hasn't happened yet.  There colors are awesome, but they're always way too quick for me to get any pictures.



They make it easier to photograph them with the feeder right there. Have not gotten a good "hovering" shot this year. Need a fast lens for that kind of shot.


----------



## Gossamerwings (Dec 4, 2016)

Unfortunately we don't have humming birds , so it's nice to see such clear pictures of them.


----------

